# Big Island Restuarants with a View



## mjm1 (Oct 5, 2013)

We will be staying at Kona Coast Resort later this month, which will be our first visit to the Big Island other than a two day stay almost 30 years ago. Would appreciate any recommendations of restaurants that have a nice view.  Would you also please indicate if it is a reasonably priced restaurant or expensive?  We will likely eat in most of the time, but I would like to surprise my DW with a night out.

Thanks for your insights.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 5, 2013)

What type of a view do you want?

Several that come to mind, in Kona, that all have ocean views are:
- Huggo's (one of our favorites, more on the expensive side)
- Huggo's on the Rocks (moderate, very casual)
- Kona Inn (wonderful view, food is okay, we like it for lunch)
- Bongo Ben's (nice view, not overly impressed with the food)
- Humpy's (ditto to Bongo Ben's)

The resorts farther north all have very nice restaurants with ocean views.  All of these will be more expensive.

I'd suggest also checking tripadvisor for the restaurant reviews.


----------



## fillde (Oct 5, 2013)

Lava Java in Kona. Excellent view, good food and reasonably priced. The goat cheese salad is excellent.


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2013)

I second the Lava Java and I agree with all of Luanne's descriptions.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 5, 2013)

Love Lava Java, but to us it's really just a breakfast restaurant.

A little more about the resort restaurants (these are all about a 20 to 30 minute drive, at least, from Kona).  They will all be very expensive.  You're paying for the atmosphere and the food.

Brown's Beach House at the Fairmont Orchid
Canoe House at the Mauna Lani
'ULU Ocean Grill at the Four Seasons Hualailai (this has changed names since we went, don't know if the restaurant has changed as well)


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2013)

We look at Lava Java that way too but I would add a lunch also.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 5, 2013)

slip said:


> We look at Lava Java that way too but I would add a lunch also.



I agree.  I was surprised to see they now serve dinner as well.  Never tried them for that.  Lava Java was always our morning stop for coffee on our walk, and once for breakfast, on our visit there last month.

Somehow I thought the original poster was looking for someplace for dinner since she mentioned a night out.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 5, 2013)

Thanks for the suggestions so far. I was primarily thinking of dinner, but lunch would be OK too. The view I was thinking of is an ocean view.  We will check your suggestions out, including looking at tripadvisor.

We also tend to eat early dinners, say 4:30 or 5pm. If any restaurants offer an early bird menu, we like to take advantage of those as well.


----------



## fillde (Oct 5, 2013)

Lava Java is great for dinner. Click on the link for a 5.00 discount.

http://www.islandlavajava.com/visitors.php


----------



## klpca (Oct 5, 2013)

Try Sam Choy's. Its very close to the Kona Coast Resort. Its on the pricey side, but the food is very good.  http://www.samchoy.com/
Great view.


----------



## SmithOp (Oct 5, 2013)

It's a chain, but has a great view - Bubba Gumps, sit on the deck right over the water.  Free parking up behind Coconut Shops just south of BGs, stroll through the shops, use the crosswalk in front and walk along the sea wall.  Just north of BGs is the little farmers market.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ragtop (Oct 6, 2013)

*Anthony's*

One wouldn't want to overlook Anthony's By the Sea either. It's very close to KCR and right on the ocean.  anthonyshawaii.com


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 6, 2013)

*Early dinner at Jackie Reyes*

Just go for Happy Hour and get half priced appetizers and drinks.Good food,local flavor,and off the beaten track.


----------



## mjm1 (Oct 6, 2013)

Great recommendations.  I appreciate everyone's insights.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 6, 2013)

*Slightly Off Subject but I couldn't Resist*



mjm1 said:


> We will be staying at Kona Coast Resort later this month, which will be our first visit to the Big Island other than a two day stay almost 30 years ago. Would appreciate any recommendations of restaurants that have a nice view.  Would you also please indicate if it is a reasonably priced restaurant or expensive?  We will likely eat in most of the time, but I would like to surprise my DW with a night out.
> 
> Thanks for your insights.



We have been to Big Island and, while beautiful, we didn't find any of the restaurant views memorable.  However, we feel that the view from the Manele Bay Golf Course on Lanai to be the best in all of the State of Hawaii.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> It's a chain, but has a great view - Bubba Gumps, sit on the deck right over the water.  Free parking up behind Coconut Shops just south of BGs, stroll through the shops, use the crosswalk in front and walk along the sea wall.  Just north of BGs is the little farmers market.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD



Agree about the view.  Personally I wouldn't eat there.  It's a chain and the food is mediocre.  There are so many better places to eat.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

Tamaradarann said:


> We have been to Big Island and, while beautiful, we didn't find any of the restaurant views memorable.  However, we feel that the view from the Manele Bay Golf Course on Lanai to be the best in all of the State of Hawaii.



Yeah, I guess views like these are a dime a dozen.


----------



## fillde (Oct 6, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Agree about the view.  Personally I wouldn't eat there.  It's a chain and the food is mediocre.  There are so many better places to eat.



+1

I'll save my Bubba Gump, Applebee's, etc for the states.


----------



## linsj (Oct 6, 2013)

SmithOp said:


> It's a chain, but has a great view - Bubba Gumps, sit on the deck right over the water.  Free parking up behind Coconut Shops just south of BGs, stroll through the shops, use the crosswalk in front and walk along the sea wall.  Just north of BGs is the little farmers market.



I know a lot of people will dis this restaurant because it's a chain, but I like the food I've had there. Plus I can get free gift cards easily, and free meals help my budget. Love the view. Last year I watched dolphins and spotted a couple of whales while I ate lunch.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

fillde said:


> +1
> 
> I'll save my Bubba Gump, Applebee's, etc for the states.



I don't even eat at those restaurants in the states.  There are still far better places to go.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

linsj said:


> I know a lot of people will dis this restaurant because it's a chain, but I like the food I've had there. Plus I can get free gift cards easily, and free meals help my budget. Love the view. Last year I watched dolphins and spotted a couple of whales while I ate lunch.



We sat out on the railing at the center where Wyland Gallery is and drank iced tea. Watched the turtles and dolphins (no whales, not in season).  We also could watch dolphins from the pool area where we were staying.  Much better (and cheaper) than Gumps.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 6, 2013)

Today is DH's birthday and I am going to take him out for a nice meal. Where would you recommend? I have a reservation at the Merriman's but with all the talk about restaurants with a nice view, I am reconsidering 
We are staying at Waikoloa.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Today is DH's birthday and I am going to take him out for a nice meal. Where would you recommend? I have a reservation at the Merriman's but with all the talk about restaurants with a nice view, I am reconsidering
> We are staying at Waikoloa.



I still think one of the best meals I've had was the one at the Four Seasons Hualailai.  We took our dd there for her 21st.  It was very expensive, but the atmosphere, meal and service were wonderful.

I'm not all that impressed by the restaurants in the Waikoloa resort area.

When you say Merrimans, do you mean the one in Waimea?


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2013)

The Lava Lava Beach Club at A-Bay has wonderful views and good food.  You are right on the beach.  They are owned by the same folks as Huggos.  

http://lavalavabeachclub.com/


----------



## LisaH (Oct 6, 2013)

Yes. It's bit of a drive but I heard nice things about it. The problem is there is no view.

Do you know which restaurant at the Four Seasons? That's not far from us...Thanks!


----------



## LisaH (Oct 6, 2013)

lynne said:


> The Lava Lava Beach Club at A-Bay has wonderful views and good food.  You are right on the beach.  They are owned by the same folks as Huggos.
> 
> http://lavalavabeachclub.com/



That one does look like having a nice view. Will look into it. Thanks!


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

LisaH said:


> Yes. It's bit of a drive but I heard nice things about it. The problem is there is no view.
> 
> Do you know which restaurant at the Four Seasons? That's not far from us...Thanks!



Merriman's is wonderful.  We ate lunch there on our last day on the island.  We've also eaten at Merriman's Mediterranean Café in the King's Shops (both lunch and dinner) and it's very good also.  Just no view. 

The name of the restaurant at the Four Seasons has changed since we've been there.  I think it's now 'ULU.  When I looked at the pictures that seemed to be the one.  The Beach House (I think that's the name) is the informal restaurant by the pool.  I'm not even sure they're open for dinner.  The Grille I'm not sure about, don't know where on the property it is.

P.S.. Enjoy your visit and your dh's birthday!


----------



## eal (Oct 6, 2013)

lynne stole my comment - the Lava Lava Beach Club has a beautiful beach-front view and good food.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 6, 2013)

Thank you all. We will try all three (Merriman's, Four Season's, and Lava Lava) in the next 6 days  Will report back...


----------



## lynne (Oct 6, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Merriman's is wonderful.  We ate lunch there on our last day on the island.  We've also eaten at Merriman's Mediterranean Café in the King's Shops (both lunch and dinner) and it's very good also.  Just no view.
> 
> The name of the restaurant at the Four Seasons has changed since we've been there.  I think it's now 'ULU.  When I looked at the pictures that seemed to be the one.  The Beach House (I think that's the name) is the informal restaurant by the pool.  I'm not even sure they're open for dinner.  The Grille I'm not sure about, don't know where on the property it is.
> 
> P.S.. Enjoy your visit and your dh's birthday!



The informal restaurant is the Beach Tree and is open for dinner.  That is our favorite restaurant on the island for Italian food.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 6, 2013)

lynne said:


> The informal restaurant is the Beach Tree and is open for dinner.  That is our favorite restaurant on the island for Italian food.



Thanks.  I didn't know this one was open for dinner, I've only been there for lunch.  Didn't realize it was Italian either.  

Never been to Lava Lava, for some reason it was described to me by someone who'd been there as a kind of snack bar on the beach.  It sounds like fun.  It all depends on how "formal" (if there is such a thing in Hawaii) you want to go for your husband's birthday dinner.

Lisa, dh wanted me to remind you that if you want to see the sunset you do need to have dinner early.  He reminded me that on his first trip to Maui with me he made a dinner reservation for a romantic dinner at about 7 p.m.  He was surprised to find the sun had set hours earlier. :hysterical:


----------



## geekgirl512 (Oct 7, 2013)

fillde said:


> Lava Java is great for dinner. Click on the link for a 5.00 discount.
> 
> http://www.islandlavajava.com/visitors.php



Thank you so much for posting this.  We leave this Friday, 10/11/2013 and I just signed up at the link you posted.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 9, 2013)

OK I ended up cooking for DH on his birthday as we just bought fresh Kauai caught shrimp (big and yummy) and fresh opakapaka from Costco that day. The dinner was a hit. We went to Lava Lava for a late lunch that day. I can confirm that the view is excellent. Food was quite good as well. We all really liked the poke and coconut shrimp. The catch of the day was wahoo and the fish sandwich was also tasty. The Macadenia crusted Ono was just so so. They pan fried it a bit too much. I also had gezpacho which was just OK (too acidic). Overall, not bad for a beach club and did I mention the view 
I then switched our Merriman reservation to yesterday. What a dinner! I was actually a bit concerned after reading the reviews on yelp. It was either five stars or one/two. I wasn't quite sure how it would go. It turned out to be fantastic. The service was very efficient and professional albeit a bit less personal. But I'm not there to make friends so I am quite OK. Everything we ordered was perct or near perfect. DH and his nephew who was traveling with us both ordered the mixed plate which came with seared ahi tuna, mahi mahi with ponzu source and fillet mignon. They both raved about all three. I had the special of the day which was kampachi and grilled shrimp. It was the best fish I have ever had. We also all shared seared tuna sashimi (with interesting dipping sauce) and pork belly for appitizer, and mushroom and roasted beets for side dish. All are good. The only thing left was beets as I am the only one who really like it. Anyway, at the end, they even brought DH a strawberry Lilikoi custard for his birthday (I think originally I put that down in the opentable reservation and was hoping for a better table but then forgot about the note when I changed the ressy). We also ordered coconut creme brûlée and chocolate purse to share. Everything hit the right spot and I honestly have not had such a great meal for a long time. Needless to say, I highly recommend this restaurant and I look forward to trying the others before we leave.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 9, 2013)

I've never had a bad meal at a Merriman's restaurant.  Be sure to try Merriman's Mediterranean Café in the King's Shops also. We've had both lunch and dinner there.


----------



## geoand (Oct 9, 2013)

Luanne said:


> I've never had a bad meal at a Merriman's restaurant.  Be sure to try Merriman's Mediterranean Café in the King's Shops also. We've had both lunch and dinner there.



I have had several meals at Merriman's in Wailea.  Absolutely delicious.  I am pretty sure that I had expectations that were too high for the cafe and as a result have only been there once.  There was nothing wrong with the meal, it just didn't meet my expectations.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 9, 2013)

geoand said:


> I have had several meals at Merriman's in Wailea.  Absolutely delicious.  I am pretty sure that I had expectations that were too high for the cafe and as a result have only been there once.  There was nothing wrong with the meal, it just didn't meet my expectations.



For the area it's in, the King's Shops, it's wonderful. 

Not a huge fan of most of the restaurants in the King's or Queen's Shops.  However, there is a fairly new restaurant in the King's Shops called The Three Fat Pigs that is supposed to be pretty good.  We didn't try it while we were there.  The times we were in the area around the time of a meal we ate at Merriman's.


----------



## lynne (Oct 9, 2013)

Luanne said:


> For the area it's in, the King's Shops, it's wonderful.
> 
> Not a huge fan of most of the restaurants in the King's or Queen's Shops.  However, there is a fairly new restaurant in the King's Shops called The Three Fat Pigs that is supposed to be pretty good.  We didn't try it while we were there.  The times we were in the area around the time of a meal we ate at Merriman's.



We did not care for Three Fat Pigs.  We do like Merriman's Market Café and usually take our family there for lunch or dinner when they come to visit.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 9, 2013)

lynne said:


> We did not care for Three Fat Pigs.  We do like Merriman's Market Café and usually take our family there for lunch or dinner when they come to visit.



Glad to know we didn't miss much by not eating there.  We checked out the menu a couple of times, but just didn't sound like what we wanted.  Oh, and Merriman's has changed the name from Market Café to Mediterranean Café.


----------



## lynne (Oct 9, 2013)

Luanne said:


> Glad to know we didn't miss much by not eating there.  We checked out the menu a couple of times, but just didn't sound like what we wanted.  Oh, and Merriman's has changed the name from Market Café to Mediterranean Café.



Thanks for letting me know the name change, Luanne - it makes sense as they have changed their menu to reflect the new name.  Only regret was that they changed their fish taco with a Mediterranean flavor which we do not like as much as the original.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Oct 10, 2013)

*These are beautiful Views*



Luanne said:


> Yeah, I guess views like these are a dime a dozen.



These are beautiful views, and they blow away any that I have seen when eating on Long Island where we live.  Hawaii is a special place with many outstanding views.  In my opinion, the one from the Golf Course Club House at Manele Bay was the most memorably one that I have seen while eating.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 11, 2013)

I know you already went but,

+1 for Hugos


----------



## Luanne (Oct 12, 2013)

kwindham said:


> I know you already went but,
> 
> +1 for Hugos



Just be sure you look for Huggo's.


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey All:

Great list as we are going to be on the Big Island for the month of January 2014 at the Wyndham Mauna Loa Village ( across from the Sheraton Hotel - I think).  

Luanne - are the original restaurants you listed closeby? 

Also, does anyone have any suggestions for local cheap eat places- love Asian food?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 27, 2013)

My original list of restaurants are all in Kona, so not far from Mauna Loa.


----------

